# [SOLVED] iproute2/tc - RTNETLINK answers: No such file or d

## manwe_

Padł mi dysk z systemem w routerze, więc staram się zrobić jakiś zastępczny na szybko, dopóki nie postawię tamtego. Routing - prosta sprawa, problem mam tylko z HTB. Kiedy robiłem to ostatnio, smoki jeszcze żyły na ziemi. W kernelu włączyłem chyba wszystko co trzeba: http://wklej.org/id/73499/ . Odpytywać tc można:

```
$ tc -s qdisc show dev eth0

qdisc pfifo_fast 0: root bands 3 priomap  1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1

 Sent 37761250 bytes 467508 pkt (dropped 0, overlimits 0 requeues 138)

 rate 0bit 0pps backlog 0b 0p requeues 138

$ tc qdisc

qdisc pfifo_fast 0: dev eth1 root bands 3 priomap  1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1

qdisc pfifo_fast 0: dev eth0 root bands 3 priomap  1 2 2 2 1 2 0 0 1 1 1 1 1 1 1 1
```

Natomiast problem jest kiedy staram się coś zmienić:

```
# tc qdisc del dev eth0 root

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
```

Jakieś pomysły? Coś jeszcze w kernelu nie wybrałem? Będę dźwięczny za szybką pomoc, ciężko zapanować jest nad siecią bez HTB - cały czas łącze zapchane. Ludzie narzekają, mnie czekają "cudownie" spędzone dni na stawianiu routera.... eh   :Evil or Very Mad: Last edited by manwe_ on Mon Apr 06, 2009 6:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Exil

```
tc qdisc del root dev eth0
```

----------

## manwe_

Obydwie formy są poprawne i obydwie u mnie wywalają ten sam błąd. Tak samo zresztą jak inne:

```
# tc class add dev eth0 parent 1:0 classid 1:1 htb rate 400kbit ceil 450kbit

RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
```

----------

## manwe_

Problem rozwiązany z pomocą znajomego. Nie zajmowałem się tc dawno i zwyczajnie przeoczyłem, że karta siedziała w kolejkowaniu fifo (pfifo_fast). Dlatego nie można było się bawić żadnymi klasami. 

Na przyszłość, jakby ktoś trafił na podobny problem, kartę trzeba przenieść np. na htb albo sqf:

```
# tc qdisc replace dev eth0 root sfq
```

----------

